# 5. Dünsberg Mountainbike Marathon 04.09.11



## powerpygmaee (13. Februar 2011)

[FONT="]Für alle, die gerne früh ihre Termine planen: 
Der 5. Dünsberg Mountainbike Marathon findet am Sonntag, den 04. September statt.

Es werden die Strecken 
Minimarathon ca. 27 km mit 600 Höhenmetern
Kurzstrecke ca. 54 km mit 1370 Höhenmetern
Langstrecke Herren ca. 108 km mit 2740 Höhenmetern
Langstrecke Damen ca. 86km mit 2130 Höhenmetern 
angeboten.

Erster Start ist um 9.00 Uhr (Langstrecke)

Für weitere Infos: [URL="http://www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de/"]www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de[/URL]

Im Start-/Zielbereich werden Livebilder von der Strecke auf Videowänden gezeigt. Ein Shuttleservice bringt Zuschauer zu den spektakulärsten Streckenabschnitten. Für Speisen- und Getränke ist bestens gesorgt.

Auch bei der 5. Auflage gibt es wieder eine spezielle Biebertalwertung!

Also, kräftig trainieren und am 04.09 dabei sein.

Gruß

Christian[/FONT]​


----------



## Toni172 (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich hole das Thema nochmal nach oben.


5. DÃ¼nsberg Mountainbike-Marathon am 4. September 2011!!!!!







(Foto: Armin KÃ¼stenbrÃ¼ck, DÃ¼nsberg 2010, Deutscher Meister MTB-Marathon 2010, Jochen KÃ¤Ã)



Willkommen, liebe Freunde und Freundinnen des DÃ¼nsberg-Mountainbike-Marathons, zum 2. Newsletter des DÃ¼nsberg-Mountainbike-Marathons 2011.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



Die Online-Anmeldung zum 5. DÃ¼nsberg-Mountainbike-Marathon ist ab sofort freigeschaltet!

Es ist so weit â auch wenn es noch ein paar Tage hin ist, so sind sie doch gezÃ¤hlt: Am 04. September 2011 (Sonntag) geht der 5. DÃ¼nsberg-Marathon an den Start. Also bereits jetzt den Termin dick im Kalender anstreichen und am besten sofort anmelden.



Online-Anmeldung unter:

http://www.duensberg-mountainbike-marathon.de/index.php?id=37

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



Neu: Chickenway fÃ¼r die âRutscheâ

Zur 5. Auflage haben wir erstmals einen technisch leichten âChickenwayâ (Ausweichstrecke) fÃ¼r die berÃ¼hmt-berÃ¼chtigte "Rutsche" am DÃ¼nsberg ausgewiesen. Der durch die Umgehung der "Rutsche" entstehende Zeitverlust betrÃ¤gt etwa 75 bis 110 Sekunden.



_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



Wie gewohnt haben wir fÃ¼r Euch wieder vier wunderschÃ¶ne Strecken designt, die wie auch in den Vorjahren unglaublich schÃ¶n und anspruchsvoll sind. Alle Strecken wurden leicht modifiziert und haben nichts an ihrer AttraktivitÃ¤t eingebÃ¼Ãt. Zur Wahl stehen (kleine Ãnderungen vorbehalten):



1.    Langstrecke Herren: 107 km/ 2.740 Hm

2.    Langstrecke Damen: 86 km/ 2.130 Hm

3.    Kurzstrecke: 53,5 km/ 1.370 Hm

4.    Minimarathon: 27 km/ 600 Hm

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



Auch in 2011 ist der DÃ¼nsberg Mountainbike Marathon wieder Lauf der bedeutendsten niederlÃ¤ndischen Mountainbike Rennserie, des RWP-Mountainbike Plus Cups (mehr Informationen unter www.rwpmarathoncup.nl). In diesem Jahr findet das Finale des Cups am DÃ¼nsberg statt. Ãber 200 Biker aus den Niederlanden und Belgien werden Anfang September am Start erwartet. Wir freuen uns auf euch!



Weitere Infos auch unter www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de


Weiter Fragen beantworte ich hier gerne.

Gruss Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex80 (24. Juli 2011)

Jep, eine sehr empfehlenswerte Veranstaltung!


----------



## bob09 (24. Juli 2011)

ist das trotzdem noch als jedermannrennen zusehen?? ich glaube nicht;-))


----------



## alex80 (24. Juli 2011)

bob09 schrieb:


> ist das trotzdem noch als jedermannrennen zusehen?? ich glaube nicht;-))



Warum nicht?


----------



## bob09 (24. Juli 2011)

wenn ich so die fotos sehe...sehr viele pros. unterwegs, naja, war ja in willingen auch


----------



## alex80 (24. Juli 2011)

Keine Panik, war halt im letzten Jahr die Deutsche Marathonmeisterschaft... 
Die Strecke ist für "Jedermann" machbar, macht tierisch Spaß und ist sehr abwechslungsreich! Teilnahme lohnt sich!


----------



## bob09 (24. Juli 2011)

Ok, kann man ja mal anchecken, thx !


----------



## alex80 (24. Juli 2011)




----------



## mäcpomm (24. Juli 2011)

Hast Du mal ein gpx von der Langstrecke Herren?


----------



## Toni172 (24. Juli 2011)

hi bob09,
die Bilder auf der Homepage sind vom letzten Jahr von der DM. 
Da waren natürlich alle Pros vor Ort. Wer von den Pros dieses Jahr kommt bleibt abzuwarten. Wir freuen uns wenn es den Pros so gut gefallen hat das sie wiederkommen. Aber dieses Jahr sind wir halt keine DM mehr. 
Das schöne an unserem Sport ist doch das man mit denen "gemeinsam" ein Rennen/Marathon fahren kann. 
Du siehst der Alexander ist auch wieder ganz heiss darauf  
@alex
was willst Du denn fahren Lang oder Kurz ????? Es laeuft bei Dir ja diese Saison bestens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex80 (24. Juli 2011)

Toni172 schrieb:


> hi bob09,
> @alex
> was willst Du denn fahren Lang oder Kurz ????? Es lÃ¤uft bei Dir ja diese Saison bestens



Fahre sehr wahrscheinlich Mitteldistanz! Wenn es mich noch packt, dann halt lang. Da muss ich aber nochmal in mich gehen...! War schon hart im letzten Jahr!!!
Als ich zum zweiten Mal auf den Dünsberg musste, hätte ich mich am liebsten vor ein Auto geworfen... Da hat der Mann mit dem Hammer schon ziemlich gut getroffen ;-)


----------



## Toni172 (24. Juli 2011)

Der Uller wird doch sicher wieder lang fahren. Wenn man die Trophy gefahren ist, dann ist doch alles andere wie Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## alex80 (24. Juli 2011)

Ich kenne seinen Saisonplan nicht so detailliert, könnte aber sein, dass er die Langstrecke als "Sprintstrecke" nutzt...


----------



## Toni172 (24. Juli 2011)




----------



## Toni172 (24. Juli 2011)

@mäcpomm
neine habe ich nicht. Aber wenn Du danach googlest wirst Du bestimmt bei einem der Internetanbieter für gps-tracks fündig.


----------



## Toni172 (14. August 2011)

Hier nochmal die Höhenprofile und der Flyer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (18. August 2011)

Hier das Video zum 5. Dünsberg Mountainbike Marathon


----------



## powderJO (21. August 2011)

tja,

wieder kommt mir was dazwischen - diesmal leider was ernsteres. saison seit einer woche vorbei dank kahnbeinbruch.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (22. August 2011)

was heißt denn "alle strecken wurden leicht modifiziert, haben aber nichts an attraktivität eingebüßt"? 

doch hoffentlich nicht weniger trailstücke. in letzter zeit wurden ja einige stellen durch gefällte bäume versperrt.

außerdem habe ich gehört, daß an eine neuauflage für 2012 nicht mehr zu denken ist, weil es probleme mit dem ordnungsamt der gemeinde und der neuen revierförsterin gibt. ist da was dran?


----------



## Toni172 (23. August 2011)

hi Kassenwart,
kurz vor der 1. Verpflegung wurde ein kurzes Trailstück rausgenommen. Und die offizielle MTB Abfahrt wird nun anders gefahren (weg gelassen).
Von der sache mit 2012 ist mir nichts bekannt. Ich habe gehört das der 6. Dünsberg Marathon 2012 zur "Rosbacher Marathon Serie" gehört. Wie die genaue Bezeichnung dieser Serie ist kann ich aber nicht sagen. Nur das Rosbacher angeblich der Hauptsponsor ist.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (23. August 2011)

danke für die infos. dann mache ich am samstag mal die "probefahrt" mit und lasse die streckenführung auf mich wirken.
gut zu wissen, daß biebertal zukunft hat! es wäre echt schade um das event, wobei ich denke, daß mit dem neuen großsponsor auch jem anderes die orga übernimmt, oder?


----------



## Dagon (29. August 2011)

Hallo,
könnte jemand der die 27er Strecke in Biebertal kennt bitte mal ein kurzes Feedback zum Streckenbelag abgeben? Kann man, wenn es die Woche gelegentlich regnet, noch mit Race Kings (vorne+hinten) fahren oder wird es dann zu rutschig? Gibt es viele Trails mit kurzen Steilanstiegen, wo sich ein Reifen schnell zusetzt und durchdreht?
Hat vielleicht einer von euch mit Streckenkenntis Lust, die Runde mit mir die Woche noch mal zu fahren?


----------



## Toni172 (29. August 2011)

Hi Dagon,
ich fahre die Strecke bei jedem Wetter mit den
Race Kings. Das passt schon so ganz gut. 
Die meisten Streckenteile die schlammig sein könnten
werden vorher von den 54er und 108er Teilnehmern gefahren
und da wird dann einiges festgefahren.


----------



## Dagon (29. August 2011)

Super, danke!


----------



## anatol20 (30. August 2011)

Kann man seinen Startplatz abgeben? Ich kann leider nicht starten, habe andere Pflichten  Würde ihn vergünstigt abtreten, wenn eine Ummeldung möglich ist. Danke


----------



## Toni172 (30. August 2011)

Das ist eine gute Frage.
Sende doch bitte mal eine Mail
an die Adresse unter "Kontakte" auf der Homepage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (30. August 2011)

Welche Strecke?


----------



## anatol20 (31. August 2011)

Das wäre für die Mitteldistanz, sprich 54 Km. Eine Übertragung des Namen wäre möglich. 23,-


----------



## DHRc (1. September 2011)

nachmelden vor ort möglich?


----------



## mäcpomm (1. September 2011)

Zitat: "Online-Anmeldung nur bis Donnerstag, 01. September 2010, 24.00 h. Danach nur noch Anmeldung vor Ort bis 60 min. vor dem Start möglich."

Schon mal was von einer Ausschreibung gehört?


----------



## DHRc (1. September 2011)

danke


----------



## anatol20 (1. September 2011)

Wie gesagt, mein Startplatz steht noch zum Verkauf, wer zuerst verbindlich zusagt, der bekommt ihn für 23 Euro. Ummeldung ist kein Problem, habe mit dem Toni Kontakt gehabt


----------



## Toni172 (1. September 2011)

Hi Anatol,
Das war nicht ich. Wenn Du über die HP gegangen bist, dann war das ein Vereinskollege.


----------



## anatol20 (1. September 2011)

OK, dann so


----------



## Dagon (4. September 2011)

Hallo,
die Chance ist wahrscheinlich eher gering, aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt. Auf dem ersten langen Trailstück hatte ich eine Panne und zu guter letzt noch das Glück, dass ein netter Fahrer seine Pumpe an mich weitergereicht hat. Diese wollte ich ihm im Ziel wiedergeben. Leider konnte ich ihn nicht finden. Ich habe ihn mehrfach über den Sprecher ausrufen lassen aber dabei keinen Erfolg gehabt. Nach über 2 Stunden habe ich's dann aufgegeben und bin nach Hause (mit der Pumpe). Hoffentlich liest du oder einer deiner Bekannten diese Zeilen. Ich würde dir Pumpe wirklich gerne zurückgeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jacphisto (4. September 2011)

Hi
bin dieses Jahr Sundern, Schinder(hannes), Spessart und Heute Dünnsberg gefahren, und muss sagen Dünnsberg ist der Hammer!! abverlangt alles !! lange steile Anstiege und super viele Singletrains.  Wahnsinn!!Wetter war auch in ordnung, leider hats Nachts geregnet und die Strece war etwas matschig. 

schöne Grüße an die die heute mitgefahren sind !!


----------



## Der Kassenwart (4. September 2011)

ach was matschig. das war noch gar nichts! meine bedenken hinsichtlich gemeldeter schauer/gewitter wurden zum glück nicht wahr.
eine tolle veranstaltung, wie jedes jahr! mein kompliment den organisatoren


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (4. September 2011)

war mal wieder sehr geil (auch wenn ich extrem unter krämpfen gelitten hab). 

ich kenn die strecke/die gegend nur vom marathon, aber ich behaupte mal, dass es dort nie "nicht matschig" ist.


----------



## alex80 (4. September 2011)

Hallo,

war wieder einmal eine der besten Veranstaltung weit und breit! Meinen ausführlichen Rennbericht gibt es hier:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=69


Viel Spaß beim Lesen und viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Der Kassenwart (4. September 2011)

übrigens, ab wann kann man mit den ergebnislisten auf der HP rechnen?
und hoffentlich gibt es dieses jahr bessere fotos.


----------



## KingMabel (6. September 2011)

Die sind online seit gestern, aber wieso gibt es von mir kein Foto? Und was ist das da bitte für eine Reihenfolge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (6. September 2011)

vllt warst du einfach zu schnell


----------



## mischa1986 (7. September 2011)

War leider nur als zuschauer da, aber trotzdem ein geiles Rennen!!
Beneide die Teilnehmer...


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (10. September 2011)

Noch wenig reply's und das für so ein tolles rennen.
Für 3 jahre zurück auch bei dieses rennen, aber die strecke ist besser  geworden mit mehr singetracks. Viel  glück mit das wetter, am weg zurück  nach Holland viele regenschauer.
Das rennen vor allem in 2. runde war sehr, sehr hart und nach 4:30u was es ganz schwierig bis zum finish im 6:10u.
War im jedes fall genug für P2 beim masters 3. War beim M3 ein 100% Holländisch podium. 





Ohne Flachländer hatte es keiner im wertung langstrecke M3 gegeben. 
Gibt leider noch immer wenig Deutsche fahrer am langstrekken, warum ??
Im jeden fall die 2x400 km im auto wert, danke zum orga und hoffentlich bis 2012.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (10. September 2011)

fred_mtb-sport schrieb:


> Ohne Flachländer hatte es keiner im wertung langstrecke M3 gegeben.
> Gibt leider noch immer wenig Deutsche fahrer am langstrekken, warum ??
> Im jeden fall die 2x400 km im auto wert, danke zum orga und hoffentlich bis 2012.



moin fred,
wir sind einfach nicht so verrückt wie ihr 
aber ihr könnt gerne wiederkommen 

p.s. und glückwunsch zum podiumsplatz!


----------



## Toni172 (10. September 2011)

Hi Fred,
Ich finde es auch schade das so wenige die Langstrecke fahren. 
Ich bin sie 2007 und 2010 gefahren. Nur bei meinen Zeiten (ca. 7:00) ist dann
Niemand auf der Strecke. Ich war beide Jahre auf der 2. Runde so gut
wie alleine unterwegs. Und das finde ich auch langweilig. 
Dann lieber nur die kurzen Distanzen. Beim Sauerland Marathon in Grafschaft zb. sind viel
mehr Langstreckler unterwegs, dieser Marathon ist aber auch
konditionell viel leichter. Der Duensberg Marathon ist da eine ganz anders
Hausnummer.


----------



## mäcpomm (10. September 2011)

Wenn Grafschaft leichter ist als der Dünsberg hätte ich gern gewußt wo Du den Kellerwald einordnest.


----------



## Toni172 (10. September 2011)

Kellerwald bedeutet 3x die 40er Runde. Bin dort nur einmal die 80er und sonst nur die 40er gefahren. 
Würden den aber auch leichter als den Dünsi einschätzen. 
Was am Dünsi so anstrengend ist, das sind die extremen steilen und langen Singletrail bergauf Passagen.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (10. September 2011)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Was am Dünsi so anstrengend ist, das sind die extremen steilen und langen Singletrail bergauf Passagen.



gerade das liebe ich am dm! und natürlich die klasse abfahrten.
wenn's nach mir ginge, könnte man die schleife über lindenhof/königsberg u zurück in den dünsberggrund weglassen (zu viele langweilige schotterpassagen) und dafür noch ein drittes mal auf trails zum gipfel. 
aber damit stehe ich wohl eher allein.


----------



## powderJO (10. September 2011)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> moin fred,
> wir sind einfach nicht so verrückt wie ihr




wir sind einfach noch nicht so alt. .)

schade, dass ich verletzt bin - wäre gern gestartet und chancen aufs podiun hätte ich mir auch ausgerechnet. eben mal die ergebnisliste studiert ...


----------



## Toni172 (11. September 2011)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> gerade das liebe ich am dm! und natürlich die klasse abfahrten.
> wenn's nach mir ginge, könnte man die schleife über lindenhof/königsberg u zurück in den dünsberggrund weglassen (zu viele langweilige schotterpassagen) und dafür noch ein drittes mal auf trails zum gipfel.
> aber damit stehe ich wohl eher allein.


das wäre eigentlich eine super Option. Bin gerade am überlegen wie man ein drittes mal den Gipfel fahren könnte, ohne das es zu Streckenüberschneidungen kommt.
Ich denke auch das eine Strecke mit 90km wie bei den Damen aber mit den gleichen HM wie auf der jetzigen Herren Langstrecke mehr fahrer auf dieselbe locken würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (11. September 2011)

da wüßte ich schon was. man müßte dafür ggf. die zweite abfahrt anders legen (z.b. wie letztes jahr) u beim dritten mal kann man nicht bis ganz nach oben, denn in gipfelnähe wird es zu eng, dann kreuzen sich die wege. aber das wird der forst nicht gestatten. denen wäre es am liebsten, wir bolzen nur waldautobahn.


----------



## Toni172 (11. September 2011)

2. Abfahrt = Ringwall ??????? Und da wieder die linke Seite runter???


----------



## alex80 (11. September 2011)

Seid ihr irre? Ist schon anstrengend genug!!!


----------



## mäcpomm (11. September 2011)

alex80 schrieb:


> Seid ihr irre? Ist schon anstrengend genug!!!


----------



## powerpygmaee (13. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wer gerne beim Dünsberg MTB-Marathon öfter über den Dünsberg will, der kann einfach Langstrecke fahren. Die Transferkilometer über Frankenbach und Königsberg dienen ja eh nur zum Lockern der Muskulatur. Und den Spass durch den Krofdorfer Forst hat man dann auch zwei Mal.

Gruß


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (13. September 2011)

2 mal die Gipfel in eine runde und dann 2x war genug..........


----------



## Der Kassenwart (14. September 2011)

Toni172 schrieb:


> 2. Abfahrt = Ringwall ??????? Und da wieder die linke Seite runter???



genau.

@powerpygmäe & fred: war nur doch nur spaß! 
für die langstrecke hab ich keine kondition und ich mag es nicht, ewig auf schotter zu bolzen. nennt mich mental schwach.
mir liegen eher strecken, die steil hoch und steil runter gehen, daher 3x dünse.
meine transferkilometer plus erwärmung und ausrollen erledige ich morgens vor dem rennen und mittags durch meine an- u heimfahrt mit dem mtb.


----------

